#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΙΚΑ: Ειδικότητα ασφάλισης ΙΚΑ μηχανολόγου μηχανικού ΤΕΙ

## papado

Είμαι πτυχιούχος ΤΕΙ Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός. Μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει με ποια ειδικότητα ΙΚΑ πρέπει να με ασφαλίσει ο εργοδότης. Πρέπει να με ασφαλίσει και στο Ταμείο Μετάλλου? Βιομηχανία πλαστικών ειδών συσκευασίας είναι το αντικείμενο της Εταιρείας. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά γιατί δεν ρωτάς:
α) την ΕΕΤΕΜ και
β) το ΙΚΑ.

Η επιχείρηση, ολόκληρη βιομηχανία, δεν έχει λογιστήριο που να ασχολείται και με τα θέματα ασφάλισης των υπαλλήλων της;

----------


## papado

Έχω ρωτήσει στην ΕΕΤΕΜ και στο ΙΚΑ και δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα για το ταμείο μετάλλου γιαυτό ρώτησα μήπως κάποιος συνάδελφος είναι ασφαλισμένος και γνωρίζει. Η κράτηση είναι 4% στον μισθό μου...

----------


## Xάρης

Άρα στο πρώτο ερώτημα, "σε ποια κατηγορία να σε ασφαλίσει ο εργοδότης" έχεις βρει απάντηση από το ΙΚΑ και την ΕΕΤΕΜ.
Αν σου λένε ότι δεν γνωρίζουν δεν ασφαλίζεσαι.
Το λογιστήριο της εταιρίας τι λέει;
Μ' αυτό το πρώην "ταμείο μετάλλου" και νυν ΤΑ.Π.Ε.Μ. επικοινώνησες;

----------

